# Ordered some suspension technique springs



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm gonna try them out and maybe hack a coil or two off the front and back see how it goes can't beat $180bucks + free ground shipping. Anybody have any experience with these?


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

So I did some reading on some other sites, all I have seen is that with these springs people usually cut a coil or two front and back then cut the 510 struts to 280zx length to use that size instead.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

The 280 front set-ups will drop in, just need to cut the spring perch mount off or make it bigger in the car.


----------

